# Anyone know of any good wholesale supplier for essential oils?



## Monab (Jan 14, 2021)

I am currently in the process of starting my own soaping business but I'm lost for some good suppliers. As far as carrier oils I'm good but finding a good wholesale suppliers for essential oils is hard. I've read countless books on soaping making but no one give any good suppliers for certain thing. So, if anyone know of a supplier for essential can you please, please let me know!!


----------



## Catscankim (Jan 14, 2021)

I don't use many EO in soap, but I do use a lot of them for other things. My favorite place to buy essential oils is from Mountain Rose Herbs. They have oils that you can't find anywhere else (in one place), but they are pricey, but worth the cost imo. I have been ordering from them since the 90's. And I think you can start a business acct with them. I haven't looked into it, so I am not sure what their terms are.

The only one that I use regularly in soap is Lavender 40/42, I buy that from WSP usually. I have also gotten it from Brambleberry, and I am happy with both. BB just takes too long for delivery.


----------



## Monab (Jan 14, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> I don't use many EO in soap, but I do use a lot of them for other things. My favorite place to buy essential oils is from Mountain Rose Herbs. They have oils that you can't find anywhere else (in one place), but they are pricey, but worth the cost imo. I have been ordering from them since the 90's. And I think you can start a business acct with them. I haven't looked into it, so I am not sure what their terms are.
> 
> The only one that I use regularly in soap is Lavender 40/42, I buy that from WSP usually. I have also gotten it from Brambleberry, and I am happy with both. BB just takes too long for delivery.


I think all essential oil are very pricey at this point. Ice checked out brambleberry but they have a limited stock of essential oils. So, for now I will check out the places you mention.  I forgot about those because shipping to hawaii is a pretty penny.  Plus, I'll check out mountain rose herbs. If not I believe FO shouldn't be too bad to use if I can't find what I'm looking for but thank again for reply.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 14, 2021)

Mountain Rose Herbs is really too pricey for purchasing EO's for soaping. These are my favorites, although I mostly use fragrance oils for soaping. When selling customers usually buy for smells and EO's are too expensive and limiting. I have actually had some bad smelling EO's from WSP other than their Grapefruit EO's. 
Camden Grey for Lavender 40/42
New Directions Aromatics
Liberty Natural Products - The Essential Oil Source


----------



## soapmaker (Jan 14, 2021)

New Directions Aromatics is my favorite for essential oils.


----------



## Monab (Jan 17, 2021)

I checked them out and they are not bad in price but I think for now I will work with FO.


----------



## SoapLover1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Check out Bulk Apothecary for your Essential Oils.


----------



## AliOop (Jan 18, 2021)

Before buying from Bulk Apothecary, you might want to search some of the threads on this forum. A few here have had bad experiences with them. I second cmzaha's list, and the recommendation to use FOs if the bulk cost or limited scents of EOs make them non-feasible.


----------



## Becky1024 (Jan 19, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Before buying from Bulk Apothecary, you might want to search some of the threads on this forum. A few here have had bad experiences with them. I second cmzaha's list, and the recommendation to use FOs if the bulk cost or limited scents of EOs make them non-feasible.


I buy quite a bit from Bulk Apothecary. I have not had any bad experiences with their quality or customer service. However, they are out of stock quite a bit and when they are out, they are out a long time. Other than that, I like their prices, they ship quickly and their customer service has always been good to me.


----------



## Sudds (Jan 19, 2021)

This is a tad off-topic, but not entirely.  I just purchased three FO from New Directions Aromatics and they came in clear plastic bottles! I was shocked, to say the least. Is this the new normal?  Every one of the bottles I tossed today was brown, blue, or aluminum? Does this mean that I now have to buy my own dark bottles to store my EOs and FOs in?


----------



## SoapLover1 (Jan 20, 2021)

I’m sure they are less expensive but you can not put Essential Oils in Plastic. They will breakdown the Plastic and leak.  Perhaps you should recycle your old bottles or purchase them from someone who still offer dark glass or Aluminum.


----------



## LOLLY677 (Jan 20, 2021)

I would think the a shortage of bottles may be seen due to china issues. I shop close to home for shipping fees which can be expensive.  Wholesale sup plus in Ohio ships free with $30.00.  They charge $6.00 handling fee. I wish fo and do weren’t so $$$$.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 20, 2021)

Sudds said:


> This is a tad off-topic, but not entirely.  I just purchased three FO from New Directions Aromatics and they came in clear plastic bottles! I was shocked, to say the least. Is this the new normal?  Every one of the bottles I tossed today was brown, blue, or aluminum? Does this mean that I now have to buy my own dark bottles to store my EOs and FOs in?


Sorry to inform you but many times FO's will come in clear plastic bottles. Just store them in a dark cool cabinet and EO's from some suppliers will come in dark plastic bottles. It is not uncommon. NDA usually ships EO in Coated Aluminum and their EO's last just fine. 

I personally do not have much luck with NDA FO's but I like their EO's. Bulk Apothecary, I will not purchase from. I would purchase FO's from NG before NDA, to be honest, and do.


----------



## soapmakermonica (Jan 20, 2021)

Monab said:


> I am currently in the process of starting my own soaping business but I'm lost for some good suppliers. As far as carrier oils I'm good but finding a good wholesale suppliers for essential oils is hard. I've read countless books on soaping making but no one give any good suppliers for certain thing. So, if anyone know of a supplier for essential can you please, please let me know!!


I love Camden-Grey, I use them for all of my essential oils. I have tried nearly all the wholesale suppliers and none of them are as wonderful in smell, strength, quality, and price. If you don't want plastic containers to buy in the one-pound sizes, if you purchase a 10 pound you will get a plastic jug that you need to transfer into glass or bullet bottles.


----------



## Monab (Jan 20, 2021)

soapmakermonica said:


> I love Camden-Grey, I use them for all of my essential oils. I have tried nearly all the wholesale suppliers and none of them are as wonderful in smell, strength, quality, and price. If you don't want plastic containers to buy in the one-pound sizes, if you purchase a 10 pound you will get a plastic jug that you need to transfer into glass or bullet bottles.


I will check them out right now. I've been looking so hard to find one that is a decent price.


----------



## Sudds (Jan 21, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> Mountain Rose Herbs is really too pricey for purchasing EO's for soaping. These are my favorites, although I mostly use fragrance oils for soaping. When selling customers usually buy for smells and EO's are too expensive and limiting. I have actually had some bad smelling EO's from WSP other than their Grapefruit EO's.
> Camden Grey for Lavender 40/42
> New Directions Aromatics
> Liberty Natural Products - The Essential Oil Source


I just ordered several bottles of FO's and a few EO from Camden Grey and I sure hope they don't come in clear plastic bottles! Not only am I going to go broke on buying all new oils, but it is also going to be worse if I have to buy brown/blue bottles to store them in. My oils go on racks not in a cupboard as I have a small, compact soaping space.


----------



## Sudds (Jan 21, 2021)

SoapLover1 said:


> I’m sure they are less expensive but you can not put Essential Oils in Plastic. They will breakdown the Plastic and leak.  Perhaps you should recycle your old bottles or purchase them from someone who still offer dark glass or Aluminum.


They are sitting in a tub, and tomorrow I am going out and drain all my bottles and soak some of them in boiling hot soapy water and clean them squeaky clean, toss some alcohol in each one to rid them of any residue, and as I get new EO's and FO's I will use my old bottles. For the cost of these oils, you would think they would be packaged in real brown glass. I must be getting old and too fussy!


----------



## Sudds (Jan 21, 2021)

soapmakermonica said:


> I love Camden-Grey, I use them for all of my essential oils. I have tried nearly all the wholesale suppliers and none of them are as wonderful in smell, strength, quality, and price. If you don't want plastic containers to buy in the one-pound sizes, if you purchase a 10 pound you will get a plastic jug that you need to transfer into glass or bullet bottles.


I am happy to see that a lot of you folks are using Camden-Grey as I used to purchase quite a bit from her but when I looked at her website a few weeks ago most of the ratings were really old and I was a little leary of purchasing from them again.  Glad their business is still top-notch.


----------



## Monab (Jan 21, 2021)

Sudds said:


> They are sitting in a tub, and tomorrow I am going out and drain all my bottles and soak some of them in boiling hot soapy water and clean them squeaky clean, toss some alcohol in each one to rid them of any residue, and as I get new EO's and FO's I will use my old bottles. For the cost of these oils, you would think they would be packaged in real brown glass. I must be getting old and too fussy!


I completely understand how your feeling. Buying something that price should come with a proper container. I am just realizing that some companies also are taking advantage. I've checked out all the websites everyone have recommended and each are different in prices. New Directions Aromatic isn't bad with their pricing and shipping is all that bad. Plus, I'm looking for local suppliers.


----------



## Sudds (Jan 21, 2021)

soapmaker said:


> New Directions Aromatics is my favorite for essential oils.


I am most likely going to look elsewhere if I have to re-bottle all of the oils I get from them. I was looking at all the old bottles I had to toss and there was a lot from New Directions Aromatics.


----------



## Sudds (Jan 21, 2021)

Monab said:


> I completely understand how your feeling. Buying something that price should come with a proper container. I am just realizing that some companies also are taking advantage. I've checked out all the websites everyone have recommended and each are different in prices. New Directions Aromatic isn't bad with their pricing and shipping is all that bad. Plus, I'm looking for local suppliers.


I live in WI, we don't have any local suppliers unless you consider wallyworld or Whole Foods a supplier! I used to get a lot of stuff from a place in Washington State and a place called Southern Soapers. Haven't even looked yet for those folks! I'm still trying to find the cooktop that I use! I finally opened the box where my scale was, I am almost there. Can hardly wait to start again.


----------



## soapmaker (Jan 21, 2021)

Sudds said:


> I am most likely going to look elsewhere if I have to re-bottle all of the oils I get from them. I was looking at all the old bottles I had to toss and there was a lot from New Directions Aromatics.


I wonder how many people actually re-bottle. I don't.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 21, 2021)

soapmaker said:


> I wonder how many people actually re-bottle. I don't.


I certainly do not rebottle, unless a bottle starts to deteriorate. As for cleaning glass bottles, large grain salt and hot water works the best, by shaking the salt grains around in the bottle to knock loose the oils.


----------



## GFriday39 (Jan 21, 2021)

soapmakermonica said:


> I love Camden-Grey, I use them for all of my essential oils. I have tried nearly all the wholesale suppliers and none of them are as wonderful in smell, strength, quality, and price. If you don't want plastic containers to buy in the one-pound sizes, if you purchase a 10 pound you will get a plastic jug that you need to transfer into glass or bullet bottles.


I use Camden-Gray as well.  Good price, great essential Oils and fragrance oils.  I also like them because they are local for me!


----------



## Chrissy Murphy (Jan 21, 2021)

Sudds said:


> This is a tad off-topic, but not entirely.  I just purchased three FO from New Directions Aromatics and they came in clear plastic bottles! I was shocked, to say the least. Is this the new normal?  Every one of the bottles I tossed today was brown, blue, or aluminum? Does this mean that I now have to buy my own dark bottles to store my EOs and FOs in?


My last order from New directions was in aluminum.  Maybe we should keep our dark bottles in the future.? Our world is changing every day.


----------



## Wendy90292 (Jan 21, 2021)

Monab said:


> I am currently in the process of starting my own soaping business but I'm lost for some good suppliers. As far as carrier oils I'm good but finding a good wholesale suppliers for essential oils is hard. I've read countless books on soaping making but no one give any good suppliers for certain thing. So, if anyone know of a supplier for essential can you please, please let me know!!


I really love Camden Gray too, but this past year I've noticed their EO to filler oil ratio has gone up. I'd rather they'd kept the same ratio and made the bottles smaller. What I mean is this:  there used to be some "Filler" along with the EO in each bottle, but now it's more filler per ounce.  Still, best that I have found in the USA.


----------



## Monab (Jan 21, 2021)

Sudds said:


> I live in WI, we don't have any local suppliers unless you consider wallyworld or Whole Foods a supplier! I used to get a lot of stuff from a place in Washington State and a place called Southern Soapers. Haven't even looked yet for those folks! I'm still trying to find the cooktop that I use! I finally opened the box where my scale was, I am almost there. Can hardly wait to start again.


Sounds like your getting excited again. I'm moving back to Texas in 3 weeks so I've been trying to find supplier locally just in case but I get iffy when I cant find any review. Majority of the supplier I've found are on the east and west.


----------



## Monab (Jan 21, 2021)

@Chrissy Murphy keeping our old bottles would be best. I wish I had known that company's stop putting their  EO in the proper bottle. Its a shame and we are paying so much for these oils.


----------



## The Park Bench (Jan 22, 2021)

Monab said:


> I am currently in the process of starting my own soaping business but I'm lost for some good suppliers. As far as carrier oils I'm good but finding a good wholesale suppliers for essential oils is hard. I've read countless books on soaping making but no one give any good suppliers for certain thing. So, if anyone know of a supplier for essential can you please, please let me know!!


I buy from Lebermuth or The Perfumery.  Both are excellent and reputable companies.


----------



## AliOop (Jan 22, 2021)

The Park Bench said:


> I buy from Lebermuth or The Perfumery.  Both are excellent and reputable companies.


I'd love to order from Lebermuth, but cannot justify the $500 minimum order. 

Two soapers in another thread (titled Frankincense and Myrrh, I think?) were hoping to find a few people to go in on an order together since they cannot meet the minimum either. If you regularly place orders from there, they'd probably be glad to pay a bit of a premium if you were willing to order with them.


----------



## Monab (Jan 24, 2021)

@The Park Bench Today I actually found the perfumery. I was trying to see their prices and couldn't because I needed to apply for an account. Plus, there is a minimum of $500 dollar purchase. Which, is bonkers because I'm just starting out so spending that much is kind of not smart. I was just about create a forums to ask if anyone knows about them but luckily this threads answers all my questions without having to post. I'm going to check them out but probably not ordering that much much for now but if they sell other stuff I wouldnt mind spending 500. Since m, I would be spending around that much to order in bulk.


----------



## Susie (Jan 24, 2021)

There are lots and lots of brown glass bottles on Amazon and Uline.  I bought a dozen from Amazon a few years ago and I just wash and re-use. They are not expensive, and even if you crack a lid, you can buy replacements.


----------



## Aromasuzie (Jan 24, 2021)

I buy my oils at av-at.com.  I’m an aromatherapist so using for therapeutic use rather than fragrant ingredients.  I also end up paying through the nose for shipping unfortunately as I live in New Zealand.  I can certainly see why so many people use fragrances, rather than essential oils in soaps and I hate admitting that being a staunch essential oil fan, lol


----------



## MaryinOK (Jan 25, 2021)

I buy my EOs almost exclusively from Camden Grey. They are not the cheapest, but their quality is first class.


----------



## paillo (Jan 26, 2021)

I've had good luck with Green Health (wfmed), Nature's Garden and New Directions Aromatics. WFMed has great prices and extremely fast shipping. Be sure to check the reviews, I really didn't like a few, including Rosemary. For lavender, fir needle, tea tree and eucalyptus they are my go to. Nature's Garden has a surprisingly large and well-priced selection of essential oils and I've been extremely happy with all of them. And, woot woot, I found 5x orange essential oil, which I can't find from other suppliers (worldwide shortage). NDA is always reliable but there's a $100 minimum order.

I only make CP salt soap for right now, in love with well-cured salt soap.

Whatever you do, I HIGHLY discourage NOW Foods in CP soap. Every single one I've tried has caused my soap to rice or worse, have had to throw out too many batches. I reserve their oils I have left for salves, emulsified sugar scrubs and anything else besides soap. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Manor Grove Oils (Feb 20, 2021)

Check out manorgroveoils.co.uk we are a small family run busniess supplying essential oils and other natural products


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 20, 2021)

Sudds said:


> They are sitting in a tub, and tomorrow I am going out and drain all my bottles and soak some of them in boiling hot soapy water and clean them squeaky clean, toss some alcohol in each one to rid them of any residue, and as I get new EO's and FO's I will use my old bottles. For the cost of these oils, you would think they would be packaged in real brown glass. I must be getting old and too fussy!


Totally understand' when i get FO in plastic bottles (which is standard ) im not happy about it.  If I receive EO in "plastic bottle's I wont buy from them again" .


----------



## melinda48 (Apr 18, 2021)

paillo said:


> I've had good luck with Green Health (wfmed), Nature's Garden and New Directions Aromatics. WFMed has great prices and extremely fast shipping. Be sure to check the reviews, I really didn't like a few, including Rosemary. For lavender, fir needle, tea tree and eucalyptus they are my go to. Nature's Garden has a surprisingly large and well-priced selection of essential oils and I've been extremely happy with all of them. And, woot woot, I found 5x orange essential oil, which I can't find from other suppliers (worldwide shortage). NDA is always reliable but there's a $100 minimum order.
> 
> I only make CP salt soap for right now, in love with well-cured salt soap.
> 
> Whatever you do, I HIGHLY discourage NOW Foods in CP soap. Every single one I've tried has caused my soap to rice or worse, have had to throw out too many batches. I reserve their oils I have left for salves, emulsified sugar scrubs and anything else besides soap. Hope this is helpful!


New Directions does not have a $100 minimum.


----------



## SoapLover1 (Apr 18, 2021)

paillo said:


> I've had good luck with Green Health (wfmed), Nature's Garden and New Directions Aromatics. WFMed has great prices and extremely fast shipping. Be sure to check the reviews, I really didn't like a few, including Rosemary. For lavender, fir needle, tea tree and eucalyptus they are my go to. Nature's Garden has a surprisingly large and well-priced selection of essential oils and I've been extremely happy with all of them. And, woot woot, I found 5x orange essential oil, which I can't find from other suppliers (worldwide shortage). NDA is always reliable but there's a $100 minimum order.
> 
> I only make CP salt soap for right now, in love with well-cured salt soap.
> 
> Whatever you do, I HIGHLY discourage NOW Foods in CP soap. Every single one I've tried has caused my soap to rice or worse, have had to throw out too many batches. I reserve their oils I have left for salves, emulsified sugar scrubs and anything else besides soap. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Albertina (Apr 20, 2021)

Manor Grove Oils said:


> Check out manorgroveoils.co.uk we are a small family run busniess supplying essential oils and other natural products


Hello manorgrove. 
Living in Europe, years ago I used to buy EO from an English company called the Pennine collection that later closed down and sold the business to another company called E-essentials. 
Are you the same people? 
Sorry to ask.


----------



## TheGecko (Apr 20, 2021)

Sudds said:


> This is a tad off-topic, but not entirely.  I just purchased three FO from New Directions Aromatics and they came in clear plastic bottles! I was shocked, to say the least. Is this the new normal?



Unfortunately, the pandemic has led to a lot of shortages as we come to realize how dependent we are on China for a lot of our manufacturing of day-to-day goods. 



> Every one of the bottles I tossed today was brown, blue, or aluminum? Does this mean that I now have to buy my own dark bottles to store my EOs and FOs in?



Yes...if you can find them.  If you haven't already, I'd go digging through your trash for those bottles you toss.


----------



## melinda48 (Apr 22, 2021)

paillo said:


> I've had good luck with Green Health (wfmed), Nature's Garden and New Directions Aromatics. WFMed has great prices and extremely fast shipping. Be sure to check the reviews, I really didn't like a few, including Rosemary. For lavender, fir needle, tea tree and eucalyptus they are my go to. Nature's Garden has a surprisingly large and well-priced selection of essential oils and I've been extremely happy with all of them. And, woot woot, I found 5x orange essential oil, which I can't find from other suppliers (worldwide shortage). NDA is always reliable but there's a $100 minimum order.
> 
> I only make CP salt soap for right now, in love with well-cured salt soap.
> 
> Whatever you do, I HIGHLY discourage NOW Foods in CP soap. Every single one I've tried has caused my soap to rice or worse, have had to throw out too many batches. I reserve their oils I have left for salves, emulsified sugar scrubs and anything else besides soap. Hope this is helpful!


NOW Foods sells essentials oils as a “loss leader” product. I have never had a problem with any of their oils. Which ones caused you problems?


----------



## paillo (Apr 23, 2021)

I misspoke. I've never used NOW essential oils, it was Sun essential oils that seized on me every time. Rosemary, fir needle, peppermint, even lavender. I keep them around for purposes that aren't soap.


----------



## true blue (Apr 23, 2021)

My 3 favorite EO companies are the same ones as mentioned before ... 
New Directions Aromatics
Camden Grey
Liberty Naturals

I've had some good FOs and bad FOs from both NDA & CG ... but FOs seem to be a hit-or-miss for me anywhere! lol  Haven't ordered from NDA since last year and their FO were bottled in glass at the time. CG puts their FOs in plastic, but their EOs have always been in glass. UNLESS you order an 8oz bottle - then they use some kind of dark brown plastic ... supposed to be better than other kinds I guess. 
Liberty Naturals ... love-hate this company. LOVE their oils & prices ... HATE their shipping policy with a passion!!! They won't charge you for shipping until AFTER they ship (up to a week after you order), and they way over package, causing the cost to be 2x as a similar order from NDA! Ughh! 

Last year I also discovered Wellington. Their EO selection isn't the largest, but all the ones I ordered from them were top notch! I'll be using them as one of my go-to suppliers as well now. I miss Rainbow Meadow!


----------



## eoexpert (Jul 30, 2021)

All depends on where you are based.

If in the US, there are many good suppliers such as New Directions, Mountain Rose Herbs,etc

Its outside the US that is an issue. From my experience this company, Moksha, ships worldwide and has good reviews as well. They are distillers who have started retailing in smaller packs recently and also have local offices in the US, Europe, UK and Russia.

Here are links to their international store for reference:

*Essential Oils*
*Hydrosols*
*Carrier Oils*
*Fragrance Oils* (Phthalate & Paraben Free)

They also ship to the US but I only recommend where you dont find similar products/prices in the States. Here is the link for their *Essential Oil Store* in the US.


----------



## Marsi (Jul 30, 2021)

eoexpert said:


> All depends on where you are based.
> 
> If in the US, there are many good suppliers such as New Directions, Mountain Rose Herbs,etc
> 
> ...


Do you have an association with this company that is headquartered in New Delhi India?


----------



## eoexpert (Aug 4, 2021)

Marsi said:


> Do you have an association with this company that is headquartered in New Delhi India?


Yes I am a long time customer and also part of their affiliate program. It seems I need to put this disclaimer in my posts from now.


----------



## scentseeker (Aug 4, 2021)

I get a few from The Chemistry Store because of pricing.  I shop quality/price ratio and their lavender 40/42 is my favorite.


----------



## Kcryss (Aug 4, 2021)

Has anyone had trouble with Sun Pure Botanicals? I buy most of my EO's from them and have not had any trouble, but I never see them mentioned. Just wondering if others avoid them for a reason.

Edit: Forgot the url - Sun Pure Botanicals


----------



## AliOop (Aug 4, 2021)

Kcryss said:


> Has anyone had trouble with Sun Pure Botanicals? I buy most of my EO's from them and have not had any trouble, but I never see them mentioned. Just wondering if others avoid them for a reason.
> 
> Edit: Forgot the url - Sun Pure Botanicals


I've never tried them, but @Zany_in_CO has recommended them in several previous threads.


----------



## Kcryss (Aug 4, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I've never tried them, but @Zany_in_CO has recommended them in several previous threads.


Haha, she is the reason I found them.


----------



## MLSB (Aug 5, 2021)

paillo said:


> I've had good luck with Green Health (wfmed), Nature's Garden and New Directions Aromatics. WFMed has great prices and extremely fast shipping. Be sure to check the reviews, I really didn't like a few, including Rosemary. For lavender, fir needle, tea tree and eucalyptus they are my go to. Nature's Garden has a surprisingly large and well-priced selection of essential oils and I've been extremely happy with all of them. And, woot woot, I found 5x orange essential oil, which I can't find from other suppliers (worldwide shortage). NDA is always reliable but there's a $100 minimum order.
> 
> I only make CP salt soap for right now, in love with well-cured salt soap.
> 
> Whatever you do, I HIGHLY discourage NOW Foods in CP soap. Every single one I've tried has caused my soap to rice or worse, have had to throw out too many batches. I reserve their oils I have left for salves, emulsified sugar scrubs and anything else besides soap. Hope this is helpful!


If their oils did that to your soaps why in the world would you use them in your other products?????
NOW I’d famous for selling adulterated oils. I would never suggest using their products.


----------



## Wooden Wick (Aug 12, 2021)

We have great prices and a wide variety of EOs! You can check them out here: https://woodenwick.com/collections/essential-oils?utm_source=candle&utm_medium=group&utm_campaign=essential oils


----------

